# Hornets decline qualifying offer tender on Bismack Biyombo



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615633812404355073


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Weird ; that $5 million they were gonna pay him is a pretty low number to choose not to pick up. He'll be a Laker.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This has to be a red flag to any team looking to pick this guy up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This has to be a red flag to any team looking to pick this guy up.


It would be if it weren't the Hornets, a team clearly run by idiots.


----------

